# Official, confirmed Kinect price announced



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Microsoft has listed the standalone Kinect kit at $149.99, going some way to confirming the price point that's cropped up across retail sites over the past week.*
> 
> A page on Microsoft's official store reveals the price point alongside a slew of technical specifications as well as listing what the $149.99 gets you. The pack includes the 640 x 480 camera as well as a wi-fi extension cable and a power supply cable. If you've less than 6 feet spare in your living room/gaming dungeon you need not apply as this is what's listed as required to get Kinect up and running.
> 
> Microsoft has been contacted to verify the listing and confirm how it'll translate to EU, UK and AU. Is $149.99 too much or is this in line with what you're willing to pay for Kinect? There's a comments field below: use it.



Source

Yes, it's been rumored that it's been $150 for a while, but this is official confirmation from Microsoft. It's the magical $150.

If mods feel this is unnecessary than lock/delete.

EDIT: Interesting side note, the Kinect now officially costs the same as a brand new Xbox 360. Great job.


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2010)

$150 for some webcamera-ish device with a noticeable delay?

They better start showing off some interesting games for it or this will be one of the worst ripoffs ever.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 22, 2010)

150$ for this laggy crap? nothanks.jpg


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2010)

Even as a 360 owner I wouldn't buy this personally. On top of the control issues it's got absolute shit titles coming up for it and it quite frankly loses a lot of the functionality that the Wiimote/Move has. Like will pointer controls even work? The Wii has awesome light gun games because of its pointer, and the PS3 is already getting one of the best of them with Move support (Dead Space: Extraction is coming bundled with special editions of Dead Space 2). I just don't see Kinect working because it lacks a controller.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2010)

Even if I had a X box , I rather save up for the 3DS


----------



## shito (Jun 22, 2010)

FAIL, you can buy a XL (or two) for that price, who will pay that much for an adnaced webcam?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2010)

ok m$ you can just give up now it's over!


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 22, 2010)

Not gonna lie, those games looked pretty innovative, but that's just me, I'm not trolling or anything.

Also I laughed at Jimmy Fallon statement "this is gonna make American kids skinny again!".


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 22, 2010)

I have this feeling if Natal was part of Wii 2, people would be raving about it. 

Combine it with HD, a wireless nunchuck and a WiiMote with Motion Plus built in. People would be happy wouldn't they?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2010)

nope cos you'd still look like a tard using it and they thought wii owners looked stupid waggling a controller!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2010)

I mean it does look kinda fun , but like I said in the other post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

M$ some what bribing again


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2010)

360 owners think this is gonna be great it's gonna be great playing games with. they don't realize this thing is aimed at casuals ONLY


----------



## injected11 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> 360 owners think this is gonna be great it's gonna be great playing games with. they don't realize this thing is aimed at casuals ONLY


But how many "casuals" are gonna spend $150 for an add-on? It seems self-defeating to me.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 22, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Not gonna lie, those games looked pretty innovative, but that's just me, I'm not trolling or anything.
> 
> Also I laughed at Jimmy Fallon statement "this is gonna make American kids skinny again!".



Innovative? Of the 15 launch titles, I think 5 of them were sports games and 3 of them were dance games, weren't they?
Only $210 to tickle an imaginary tiger cub!


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 22, 2010)

You need to mention the bundle prices, where appear to be $100.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly! nice move m$!


----------



## Thoob (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't pay $149 for an Xbox *and* Kinect.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 22, 2010)

Agree with Minor_IX.

This will be kinda pointless if a) The motion controller itself costs the same amount as the gaming system
b) Not a single interesting game on it. 

Worst ripoff fail ever.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jun 22, 2010)

lolol if they are selling it at this price, they obviously expect to sell very little software, or else they would have made it more affordable, i mean cmon this is rediculous since there are absolutely no good games shown for it, i dont regret buying a 360 becase i have a wii and move doesn't look great either, but the games for it look better than this...


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm interested in the tech but I won't be buying (though even my mum wants to try it) because...
A) I don't have £100 (speculation as to UK price. Half the price of an Xbox in Britain like $150 is half of an American one) to drop on any peripheral.
B) The games have yet to interest me. Dance Central maybe but the rest recieve "Meh"s
C) I don't have enough space. My room is small and I don't have 6 feet to place between me and the camera.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> A) I don't have £100 (speculation as to UK price. Half the price of an Xbox in Britain like $150 is half of an American one) to drop on any peripheral.


UK RRP of 360 Arcade: £159.99
US RRP of 360 Arcade: $149.99

Oh shit.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 22, 2010)

I already pre-orded mine! I do wish that it would come bundle with a game, or a game download voucher. Whatever happened to the break the blocks game that was demoed at the last E3?


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Worst ripoff fail ever.





Spoiler: This may or may not apply.



 In case you're implying the Kinect is ripping off the Wiimote here: It's actually way closer to the EyeToy. It's nothing like the Wiimote. Sure, they they both track your motion and translate it into the game, but then again, so does a computer mouse. 
Kinect is not ripping off the Wiimote, unlike a certain other "revolutionary new controller" I could mention *cough*Move*cough*.




That being said, $150? Fuck no. It's not precise and response times are awful, so hardcore gamers that would pay money for good controllers are out, and it's too expensive for a casual gamer. $150 to upgrade your Xbox to a Wii, basically? $200 will get you a Wii with Wii Sports, and access to a _huge_ library of shovelware casual games. Hell, it will get you a PS2, an EyeToy and every EyeToy game ever released, and 90% of users wouldn't know the difference. 

Kinect has to show something _spectacular_, something that can't be found anywhere else to make people buy one, and so far it hasn't shown a thing.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm more concerned about the power supply cable. This thing's gonna need another plug point? My TV's crowded enough as it is...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2010)

Pazuzu said:
			
		

> I'm more concerned about the power supply cable. This thing's gonna need another plug point? My TV's crowded enough as it is...



If you're talking about the "power brick" of the 360 I doubt it. It's got a smaller power need and even the new Slim model 360 will not have a "power brick".

But yeah, shitty price, shitty controls, shitty games, shitty product. Why can't they just stick to the old meat and potatoes of the 360? It still sold like 30-something million units that way and good software sales to match.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> But yeah, shitty price, shitty controls, shitty games, shitty product. Why can't they just stick to the old meat and potatoes of the 360? It still sold like 30-something million units that way and good software sales to match.


Agreed.

The money they spent on R&D, game development and all that, they could of got some good exclusives.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The term 'rip off' can also be used to describe something that is absurdly over-priced.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 22, 2010)

150$?!

I'll get an 3DS like everyone else here will instead.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 22, 2010)

Only $150, nice. I have to get one of these at release.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Oooops. 

Okay, I'll edit that part out


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 22, 2010)

That's more than a new fecking arcade console!
No way, completely overpriced crap, definately not buying this hunk-o-junk.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

a wii is only 20pounds more!


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 22, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> But how many "casuals" are gonna spend $150 for an add-on? It seems self-defeating to me.


How many anyone would buy a $150 addon?  Addons have a long history of failing miserably, looks like MS have pulled a sega (or maybe atari)...


----------



## Windaga (Jun 22, 2010)

I couldn't get it even if I wanted to - I don't have 6 feet of jumping around room :/

And for that price? No thank you.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 22, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> a wii is only 20pounds more!


If the converters are right, $150=~£100. Though I can imagine Microsoft charging £120 for it over here.

All it is is a glorified webcam- how can it cost more to manufacture than an actual 360 console? :\


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just that really.

They're trying to get a new audience on the 360 but in the end its going to be around £250 over here including the console as most people they'e aiming this at wouldn't have one just for something people would use now and again.  At least the Move is integrated into other gamer games, at least you can get more bang for your cash.  So far there are no games at all that look like they could be improved by this which is a shame.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> How many anyone would buy a $150 addon?  Addons have a long history of failing miserably, looks like MS have pulled a sega (or maybe atari)...


There are $150 (or much more) gaming keyboards, precision mice or HOTAS flight stick systems, and there are people that buy them. If it enhances the gaming experience (or gives you an edge over the n00bs), Or if it enables you to do stuff you couldn't do with a mouse and keyboard, or a gamepad, it's worth it. 

And Guitar Hero and Rock Band both required tons of addons, so not all addons are failures. People are willing to pay extra for a better gaming experience. 

But as I said before, the Kinect fails to impress on either field. It's not a precision controller, it won't give you an edge over some 14 year Halo-monkey on XBLA. And on the other hand, the "immersive" side of things, it still hasn't shown a game where it's more suitable than a regular controller. Proof-of-concept tech demos don't count; they need to show a game that can hold the audience for more than five minutes.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a $150 difference between Elite and Arcade versions in America? JESUS!
I was referring to the Elite price but I still reckon its a pretty solid sounding pricepoint. I wouldn't put MS past bumping it to £130-150 just to screw us over though.


----------



## Mid123 (Jun 22, 2010)

No thanks


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> There's a $150 difference between Elite and Arcade versions in America? JESUS!
> I was referring to the Elite price but I still reckon its a pretty solid sounding pricepoint. I wouldn't put MS past bumping it to £130-150 just to screw us over though.


I think its more to do with the Tax & VAT thing here.  Everything is pretty much more expensive than other places, though nowhere near as bad as others.


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something that might be of interest:




Link


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 22, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> There are $150 (or much more) gaming keyboards, precision mice or HOTAS flight stick systems, and there are people that buy them.
> I'll rephrase it, seeing as I didn't seem to make myself clear.  How many CONSOLE addons sell?
> 
> Also a keyboard, mouse, flight stick etc are sold as peripherals - this is a addon.
> ...


Very different kettle of fish.  Specific controllers required to play a certain game/series (densha de go, steel battalion, various racing games, music games etc) often sell OK (GH/RB instruments exceeding expectations there by selling very well).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

But they just can't price it really low in the beginning because of the production costs and because they still have to see if it's actually worth selling the damn thing.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting, I just did a quick look on US & UK Amazon


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 22, 2010)

oh MS and your overpriced crap, there was a reason they didnt announce the price at their conference

even the eyetoy with 1 game launched for $49.99


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> I'll rephrase it, seeing as I didn't seem to make myself clear.  How many CONSOLE addons sell?


Well now you're just nitpicking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peripheral, "specific" controller, addon; it's all just semantics. Kinect is just another controller, providing another possible control scheme for game developers. If enough (good) games start using it, it might catch on. And I don't see why Guitar Hero controllers should be exempt from this comparison. They are additional hardware that you can buy in order to fully enjoy certain games. How's that different from a "peripheral"? It's really not. 

Now we can torture words and stretch definitions this way and that, the fact is, some (CONSOLE) addons sell, others don't, it all depends on what they have to offer, and how many attractive games make use of their functionality. If the sum total ends up offering a better game experience, it will sell. If not, it will fail. It's as simple, and as unpredictable as that.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like I can't use it at all. I'm pretty sure my TV is less then 6 feet from me.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Only $210 to tickle an imaginary tiger cub!I don't even think the furries would go for it at that price.
> 
> QUOTE(Veho @ Jun 22 2010, 04:59 PM) There are $150 (or much more) gaming keyboards, precision mice or HOTAS flight stick systems, and there are people that buy them. If it enhances the gaming experience (or gives you an edge over the n00bs), Or if it enables you to do stuff you couldn't do with a mouse and keyboard, or a gamepad, it's worth it.


The problem here being that it gives no edge.  We have three possible situations...

A - Game doesn't support it: no edge.
B - Game supports it, the other players are using it: no edge.
C - Game supports it, other players are using a controller instead: if what I'm reading is right and there's delay, then that's not an edge.  That's not an edge at all.  _That's a handicap._


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 22, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Well now you're just nitpicking.
> No I'm not.  In the retail chain they are purchased and promoted very differently.  The gaming press treat them differently, the industry as a whole treat them differently.  Many gamers treat them differently.
> 
> 
> QUOTENow we can torture words and stretch definitions this way and that, the fact is, some (CONSOLE) addons sell


Please list all the add-ons (not controllers, not accessories but actual add-ons (such as the ones I listed - more can be found in a videogame encyclopaedia (or even wikipaedo (who incidentally offer this disctinction: _"A Video game console add-on is an additional device attached to a video game console that can not function solely without the host console. It differs from a Peripheral in that it expands the base systems technical capabilities and gives new content, often in its own unique media form such as cartridges and CDs."_)).

Simple fact is that console addons do not sell.  They never have, and the likelihood is that they never will.  Move is being marketed as a controller.  It has a higher chance of selling well, but personally I can't see it.  Wouldn't place money on it though, which I'd definitely put on kinect failing.


----------



## Nikolay (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm gonna be playing my 3DS.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The problem here being that it gives no edge.
> In that case look under section b):
> 
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, Wikipedia also contains these snippets: 

"A *game controller* is a device used with games or entertainment system used to control a playable character or object, or otherwise _provide input in a computer game._ [...] The main function of a game controller is to govern the movement/actions of a playable body/object or otherwise influence the events in a video or computer game."
And funnily enough, Kinect does just that. 

And the article on Kinect (filed under the category "game controllers", mind you) is just plain weird: "Kinect for Xbox 360 [...] Based around an *add-on peripheral* for the Xbox 360 console, it enables users to *control and interact* with the Xbox 360 [...] through a natural *user interface* using *gestures, spoken commands, or presented objects and images.*"

Add-on (like the SegaCD)? Peripheral (like a joystick)? Used to _control_ (like a game controller)? Which is it? 

And regarding "peripherals"; 
"Whether something is a peripheral or part of a computer is not always clearly demarcated. [...] However, *whether something can be considered a peripheral or not is a trivial matter of nomenclature, and is not a significant issue.*"


Addon, controller, peripheral: nitpicking, semantics, _trivial matters of nomenclature_. And yes, you're nitpicking.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 22, 2010)

_THIS is supposed to kill the Wii?_​


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> And funnily enough, Kinect does just that.
> Except there is no controller.  There is an add-on for the 360 that contains a camera, audio sensors and "motion-sensing technology" that for allows controllerless gameplay.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pointing out that it is an addon, and that add-ons never sell.  You are trying to nitpick that joysticks, mice etc are also add-ons.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 23, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Except there is no controller.  There is an add-on for the 360 that contains a camera, audio sensors and "motion-sensing technology" that for allows controllerless gameplay.
> There is a controller, it's the person in front of it. You use your body as the controller. With a joypad you use your hands, with Kinect you use your whole body.
> 
> I really don't see what you are arguing about.
> ...


What are you going on about?

What you said there exactly fits Kinect. Kinect could be a massive sucess, if it gets a must have game. I don't see that happening though.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jun 23, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 150$ for this laggy crap? nothanks.jpg
> 
> @Video:
> ...



They even advertised it as "YOU ARE THE CONTROLLER"...


Greets.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 23, 2010)

this will hit europe hard because the government recently increased the VAT to 20% so it will be more in europe, thanks to our crap government.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 23, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> this will hit europe hard because the government recently increased the VAT to 20% so it will be more in europe, thanks to our crap government.


Lets say the original price for Kinect is £100 (Kinect will launch before that VAT rise), the post VAT price is £102.13. That's not enough to make the difference between someone buying it and someone not buying it.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 23, 2010)

Isn't the Move + Eyetoy + Game $100? And the standalone Kinect is $150.

Wat? From what I see Kinect is just the Eyetoy with a microphone and maybe better recognition.

So basically Microsoft is charging you more for the magical experience of having nothing (no controllers).


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 23, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Isn't the Move + Eyetoy + Game $100? And the standalone Kinect is $150.
> 
> Wat? From what I see Kinect is just the Eyetoy with a microphone and maybe better recognition.
> 
> So basically Microsoft is charging you more for the magical experience of having nothing (no controllers).


Some games require 2 move controllers, like the archery one. The bundle also doesn't include the $30 navcon.






So for a single player you have the starter kit ($100), extra move controller ($50) and the navcon ($30) = $180.

Then if you want to play 2 player, you're going to need two more move controllers and another navcon = $310.

Go take a took at the European prices for Move, €59.99 for the bundle, €39.99 for the ice cream controller and €29.99 for the Nav Con. For some reason, Sony are fleecing Americans over the Move bundle. It's even a lot cheaper in the UK, £49.99 for the bundle. Then £39.99 for the Ice Cream controller and £29.99 for the navcon.

At least for Europe, it looks like Sony is going to try and sucker people in with a cheap bundle. Then try to make more money when people find theyy need more controllers/ navcons.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 23, 2010)

well it looks like i wont be getting one, i can take that money out of my xbox stash and add it to my 3DS stash


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 23, 2010)

I paid $100 for my Wii. this is a massive fail.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 23, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st of all the navigation controller can be replaced by a dualshock controller. Second of all isn't the starter kit $50? Either way you still get a game with the starter kit. Furthermore I never remember hearing about a navcon, I thought all you needed was the PS3 Eye.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Isn't the Move + Eyetoy + Game $100? And the standalone Kinect is $150.
> 
> *Wat? From what I see Kinect is just the Eyetoy with a microphone and maybe better recognition*.
> 
> So basically Microsoft is charging you more for the magical experience of having nothing (no controllers).


You're forgetting a couple of things.
1. This is a 3D camera. 2 sensors as opposed the the eyetoys 1 to allow good skeleton tracking
2. The Kinect has a lot of hardware inside it other than the cameras to allow this to happen. Leaving it as just a camera would limit the 360's capabilities too much so there is an extra co-processor inside to help ease the burden.
3. It has a motorised base. This is seen in webcams and pushes their price way up so its bound to have increased the Kinect's price.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Except there is no controller.  There is an add-on for the 360 that contains a camera, audio sensors and "motion-sensing technology" that for allows controllerless gameplay.
> You're really reaching, you know that? What Kinect does is the textbook definition of "game controller." It's an input device that translates your movements into game controls. You use it to interact with the game. It's a game controller.
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm_nope_. I'm trying to point out it's a _game controller_, and as such it fits in the same category as joysticks and mice (i.e. devices people are willing to pay money for). Get it? No matter how far you stretch your definitions to try to label it as something else, it is still first and foremost a game controller. 


Now, I know you dislike Kinect, and you want it to fail, and you want to back your predictions with something more than just personal bias to give them more weight. But all this bending words trying to cram it into a category of device that somehow "_inherently_ fails" and, claiming it will "fail" based solely on semantics, is a dead end. It's not proving your point and it's not getting you anywhere. Try using some actually valid arguments for a change.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you say holds a slight grain of truth but the problem is this: The Kinect does not actually increase the 360's capabilities. It has an extra processor etc. in it but that is only so it can process and input the data into the 360 where it is then turned into the game's movements. CD add-ons and things such as the 32x increased the capabilities of the whole hardware by adding co-processors to allow more detail to be processed by the console as a whole. The Kinect only uses its hardware to provide inputs.


----------



## Beats (Jun 23, 2010)

It's a total ripoff.

Will it work on my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn that is expensive for just that add on.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2010)

if the ps3 was bought in its early expensive stages because of their rep... this will also do so if they release interesting games and not just simple ones


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 23, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> 1st of all the navigation controller can be replaced by a dualshock controller. Second of all isn't the starter kit $50? Either way you still get a game with the starter kit. Furthermore I never remember hearing about a navcon, I thought all you needed was the PS3 Eye.


If the single move controller is $50 http://www.walmart.com/ip/Playstation-3-Mo...3-Move/14658864 the starter pack isn't going to be $50 as well is it? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Playstation-3-Mo...3-Move/14658869

You had $100 for the starter kit in your original post.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> If the single move controller is $50 the starter pack isn't going to be $50 as well is it?


You never know. A WiiMote costs only a couple of bucks less than a WiiMote bundled with Wii Play.

Although I have to agree that in this case it would be quite ridiculous.


----------



## mendusa (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow kind of a hefty price tag the price of 3 Xbox360 games.I would never bought the wii fit on it's own it was part of the console package but I love it if I'm honest it's great fun with the mates the games on wii fit and plus.Depending on what sort of games Microsoft have with it and depending how good the Move is on ps3 I might get it unless it's been released in Ireland around the same time as the Nintendo 3DS then no chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

